# Crazy opossum



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dog jumped one while rabbit hunting today she came running back to me. We were on our way back to the truck when it happened. It was sitting right on the side of the road. I put the dog up and walked right up to it then it hissed and took a step towards me. I took care of it but are they mating right now? Maybe it was sick? Heck idk but I'm glad it won't be out back anymore

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Getting out from hibernation like they do from time to time, they need water and food. I bet this winter will really take it's toll on the possum population this year.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw a half grown **** cross the road while coming home an hour ago.

Probably out looking for some thing to eat before this next artic spell. Might be going to raid bird feeders as the houses that it was heading for are the only ones that are occupied right now, the rest are owned by snow birds.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw one Sunday, mid day Tom. It was burrowing down in the middle of a bean field, took me a minute to realize that it was a **** butt that I was looking at.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My son got called in sunday morning for a power problem at a foundry in Muskegon. He traced the power outage back to a fried raccoon in the substation.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> My son got called in sunday morning for a power problem at a foundry in Muskegon. He traced the power outage back to a fried raccoon in the substation.


Ketchup......lots of ketchup! pass the napkins


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My son got called in sunday morning for a power problem at a foundry in Muskegon. He traced the power outage back to a fried raccoon in the substation.


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Saw a **** eatting a dead deer on the rail road tracks it look sick got out the truck n walked towards it didn't move a bit or even look at me thought it might of had rabies or something so I have it a wacked on the head before it spreaded anything


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Aww poor thing would you probly wouldn't have likes someone interrupting you meal and smashing you on the ole noggin. &#128518;


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Haha true but wouldn't want any near by pets or children getting bite!


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree was just pokin fun!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Usually when you find ***** at the side of the road sick in Spring it's distemper.


----------

